# errors 1935 & 1603 while installing a program



## xaivius (Jul 26, 2009)

This issue only presented after doing a clean install of Windows 10 (x64) which I required due to a graphics card snafoo. The program in particular is "PACE iLok License Manager." Anyways, after looking for fixes or similar issues online, I concluded there were possible issues with .Net versions, VC++ versions, or compatability modes. I've since tried installing and reinstalling all .Net versions, all VC++ redisdributables i can find, and running in every compatability mode, as well as another clean install of Windows 10 to make sure there wasn't an issue with the first one. I've also tried installing many older versions of the program in question. I'm at a loss and extremely frustrated.
For clarity; This program previously installed and ran fine on windows 10 but fails after a clean install (system reset). So far as I know, the program doesn't have any prerequisites.

The error messages in particular are as follows: 
"Error 1935.An error occurred during the installation of assemply component [844EFFBA7-1C24-93B2-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}. HRESULT: 0x80073715." Followed by:
"Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation."


----------

